# ¿Por qué cambia el tamaño de la letra?



## Ilmo

Cada vez cuando cambio el tipo de la letra en el cursivo en un post, al mismo tiempo se cambia el tamaño de la letra, no sólo de la oración en cursivo sino también en todo lo que he escrito después. Aparece sólo despues haber sometido el post.
Por ejemplo de esta manera justamente un momento atrás:

¿Significa lo mismo que "en cuclillas"? Es sólo una adivinanza.
No tengo más contexto que el siguiente:
_...sentado a la turca a su lado._
Se trata de dos soldados después de una batalla, de los cuáles uno está herido.


----------



## Rayines

*Hola Ilmo: ¿tú trabajas con la ventana de "post reply", o "go advance"? Allí cliqueas directamente en los íconos de arriba para cambiar tipo de letra, color y tamaño, y creo que no vas a tener problemas.*


----------



## Ilmo

Rayines said:
			
		

> *Hola Ilmo: ¿tú trabajas con la ventana de "post reply", o "go advance"? Allí cliqueas directamente en los íconos de arriba para cambiar tipo de letra, color y tamaño, y creo que no vas a tener problemas.*


 
Hola, Rayines:
Suelo contestar en la ventana "post reply" que, según creo, es la misma que aparece si escojo "quote", como en este casto.
_Ahora quiero que esta oración sea en cursivo y por eso, despues de escribirla, la marco usando el cursor y elige la alternativa "I"._
Para volver a la letra normal pulso "Ctrl + I" y la letra se cambia correspondientemente.
El tamaño de la letra permanece igual hasta que pulsaré "Submit Reply".
¡Vamos a ver qué ocurra!

Y esta vez no ocurrió nada. Aparentemente el problema se aparece sólo al comenzar un hilo nuevo, pues justamente en aquellos casos suelo adjuntar un contexto que, para separarlo de otro texto, quisiera hacer en cursivo.


----------



## Rayines

> Vamos a ver qué ocurr*e*!


¡*Tuviste éxito Ilmo! (igualmente siempre puedes verificar antes el resultado, con "preview post" )  *


----------



## Outsider

¿Suele hacer "Preview" antes de pulsar "Submit Reply", Ilmo?


----------



## Ilmo

Outsider said:
			
		

> ¿Suele hacer "Preview" antes de pulsar "Submit Reply", Ilmo?


 
No, Outsider, no lo he hecho. 
*El problema aparece evidentemente sólo al iniciar el hilo.* 
_Si después de "Submit" escoge "Edit", sí que puedo cambiar la letras de cualquier manera._
Deduzco a base de las letras extrañas usadas en varios casos en mensajes que inician un hilo nuevo que también otros hayan experimentado el mismo fenómeno.


----------



## Outsider

No es fácil entender lo qué pasa. Me disculpe si ya sabe lo que sigue, pero voy intentar más un poco.



			
				Ilmo said:
			
		

> Cada vez cuando cambio el tipo de la letra en el cursivo en un post, al mismo tiempo se cambia el tamaño de la letra, no sólo de la oración en cursivo sino también en todo lo que he escrito después.


Para cambiar el tipo de letra de una expression, por ejemplo así, no basta seleccionar el nuevo tipo de letra. Hay que también cerrar la expresión con [/FONT]. Cite este mensaje, para ver como lo hago.



			
				Ilmo said:
			
		

> No, Outsider, no lo he hecho.
> *El problema aparece evidentemente sólo al iniciar el hilo.*
> _Si después de "Submit" escoge "Edit", sí que puedo cambiar la letras de cualquier manera._


Bueno, es que si escoge "Preview" antes que pulsa en "Submit", puede ver como quedará su mensaje.


----------



## Ilmo

Tienes razón, Outsider. Hice un experimento y cuando pulsé "Preview Post", todo el texto, con cursivo y gordo, vino perfecto. Ahora lo sé y puedo evitar las tipografías horribles


----------

